# Swap this for that



## SparklingWaves (Jul 6, 2008)

*If you swap one cup of strawberry ice cream for one Yoplait Whips Strawberry Mist yogurt, you will save 114 calories & 8.5 g of fat. 

* If you swap one package of plain M&M's (1.7oz.) for 1 Kozy Shack Real chocolate pudding (4 oz.), you will save 100 calories &  6.5 g of fat.

*If you swap 1 oz. of Harvest Cheddar Sun Chips for 2 cups of air-popped popcorn, you will save 78 calories & 5 g of fat.

* If you swap 1 oz. of potato chips and 2 Tbsp. of French onion dip for 1 oz. of baked tortilla chip with 4 Tbsp. salsa & 2 Tbsp. guacamole, you will save 29 calories & 10 g of fat.

**Replace saturated fats.  The unsaturated fat in guacamole can help lower bad cholesterol (LDL).**


* If you swap 14 walnut halves for 22 dry-roasted unsalted almonds, you will save 16 calories & 3.5 g of fat.

* If you swap 1 cup of apple juice for 1 medium fresh apple, you save 22 calories.  


**Fill up with fiber.  Sink your teeth into this fact: An apple has 22 times more fiber than one cup of apple juice.*
*

* If you swap 1 Dunkin' Donuts blueberry muffin for 1 Vitamuffin BlueBran muffin (2 oz.), you will save 370 calories & 17 g of fat.

* If you swap 2/3 cup of low-fat granola with raisins for 3/4 cup of Kashi Heart to Heart honey toasted oat cereal, you will save 126 calories & 1.5 g of fat.

* If you swap Omelet (2 eggs, 1 oz. cheddar, 1 oz. lean ham) for an omelet with 3 egg whites, 2 oz. low-fat cheddar, 3/4 cup of veggies, you will save 101 calories & 20.5 g of fat.

**Lower your cholesterol.  Replace 2 large eggs with 1 large egg and 2 whites.  You'll save 212mg of cholesterol. **

Source:  Joan S. Blake, RD, author of Nutrition & You

_ Comment: Now, I have a few more reasons to enjoy eating fresh apples. _


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 7, 2008)

You should check out the site HungryGirl.com it has literally hundreds of these swaps and lots of lesser calorie version of your favourite recipes. Along with ideas of what healthy, diet foods you can buy. I really like it anyway!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you for posting this! I especially love that you credited the source of your information, so many people don't!


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 8, 2008)

this is a great post!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 10, 2008)

*I love how you've put *yummy* substitutes for less healthy items. 
I need to read articles such as this. Thanks so much for posting, SparklingWaves!*

*Oh, & yes, how wonderful that you cite your sources. A person can take an even more in-depth look, and can do so lazily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (like me), 
as you've already done the work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxCherylFaithxxx *​


----------

